# Best Bourbon Flavored Cigar



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I love the Makers Mark cigar but it is way over priced! I think I got a 3 pak for $42 once. Anyone have a favorite bouron flavored cigar.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I’m in the same boat, I have debated over spending $10+ on a bourbon flavored cigar, especially when I toured Maker’s Mark but I have yet to take the plunge. I bought one for my friend when he got married back in July but he is waiting for some type of occasion to smoke it. I keep trying to get him to fire up that bad boy ‘cause I want to see if it is worth it. Owner of a local shop likes the Gurkha – I think they are “infused” with Louis XIII Cognac. I did a search but didn’t find anything on here, has anyone reviewed the Maker’s cigars? 

If you don’t mind – will you post what you think about them?


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

berk-m said:


> I'm in the same boat, I have debated over spending $10+ on a bourbon flavored cigar, especially when I toured Maker's Mark but I have yet to take the plunge. I bought one for my friend when he got married back in July but he is waiting for some type of occasion to smoke it. I keep trying to get him to fire up that bad boy 'cause I want to see if it is worth it. Owner of a local shop likes the Gurkha - I think they are "infused" with Louis XIII Cognac. I did a search but didn't find anything on here, has anyone reviewed the Maker's cigars?
> 
> If you don't mind - will you post what you think about them?


Makers Mark's are awesome cigars. I just cannot afford to smoke them on a regular basis. They never even put them on special and you can only buy them online from the Makers Mark website.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

We have the infused Gurkha here (Grand Reserve I believe it is.) It's a spendy stick with kind of a tight draw...but the flavor is wonderful :dr


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Makers Mark's are awesome cigars. I just cannot afford to smoke them on a regular basis. They never even put them on special and you can only buy them online from the Makers Mark website.


I'll need to check my catalogs when I get home. Someone was giving away 5 of them with a box of cigars.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'll need to check my catalogs when I get home. Someone was giving away 5 of them with a box of cigars.


Wow that would be a sweet deal. Let me know about that one.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bobb said:


> We have the infused Gurkha here (Grand Reserve I believe it is.) It's a spendy stick with kind of a tight draw...but the flavor is wonderful :dr


Yep I have never seen a bourbon flavored cigar that was not a little pricey


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> Makers Mark's are awesome cigars. I just cannot afford to smoke them on a regular basis. They never even put them on special and you can only buy them online from the Makers Mark website.


They have the Maker's Mark cigars here local at a couple places. Never really look into them. I will be out and about today and will check on prices.

Stacey


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> They have the Maker's Mark cigars here local at a couple places. Never really look into them. I will be out and about today and will check on prices.
> 
> Stacey


Get one and try it out, you will love it. Goes great with a nice cup of coffee, glass of brandy or glass of austrailian shiraz

They go for about $14 a stick here at the local B&M's


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Not really much into flavored/infused cigars, but I know CI sells 2 brands made by La Aurora. Slainte is made with single malt scotch and Erin Go Bragh, irish whiskey. They go about $3-$4 a stick. And TNT sells bundles of La Divas (cognac) 25/$40. I used to enjoy these but it been a long time since I had one. Hope this helps. cheers


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

You can always infuse your own smokes-just get a small humi, put a dish of bourbon in it with the sticks you want flavouyred and leave for a while.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Baric said:


> You can always infuse your own smokes-just get a small humi, put a dish of bourbon in it with the sticks you want flavouyred and leave for a while.


Hmmmmm never tried that


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'll need to check my catalogs when I get home. Someone was giving away 5 of them with a box of cigars.


I found it at ***************.com It is called the "Buddy System"
5 Oliveros Gold Series Bourbon Glass Tubos and 5 Makers Mark Bourbon Tubes for $64.95

OR

5 Oliveros Gold Series Cognac Glass Tubos and 5 Courvoisier Cognac Tubes for $64.95

Hope this helps
Ken


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

My Dad mentioned once about soaking cigars in your booze of choice, brandy is typical. He was a pipe smoker, and quit long ago. I don't think he ever tried it himself. Can't believe it would work. I think you would just destroy the cigar. At the very least it would take a year for it to dry out.

Crazy idea might be to take a hyperdermic needle and and inject small quantities over time. Obviously only through the foot. Who knows, might work wouldn't try it on a good cigar. I have never tried liquor infused cigars. Wife is in the "health care industry". I would ask her to bring home a needle, but I would have to tell her why. And when I did she would be convinced I was off my rocker with this cigar craze.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

billybarue said:


> My Dad mentioned once about soaking cigars in your booze of choice, brandy is typical. He was a pipe smoker, and quit long ago. I don't think he ever tried it himself. Can't believe it would work. I think you would just destroy the cigar. At the very least it would take a year for it to dry out.
> 
> Crazy idea might be to take a hyperdermic needle and and inject small quantities over time. Obviously only through the foot. Who knows, might work wouldn't try it on a good cigar. I have never tried liquor infused cigars. Wife is in the "health care industry". I would ask her to bring home a needle, but I would have to tell her why. And when I did she would be convinced I was off my rocker with this cigar craze.
> 
> ...


I would avoid letting the boose and cigar come in contact. I had a cigar that a buddy of mine tried to infuse by wrapping it up in a Grand Mariner soaked paper towl. The draw was so tight I think I popped a blood vesle smoking it...and that was after I let it dry out for a few hours. I'd go with Baric's idea with a dish of alcohol next to the cigars.

just my:2


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea I think you are right. 

If I were to try this it is sure won't be with a premium. I think it would take months, not hours to incorporate/infuse/cure/dry with the tobacco - not hours, if it were to work at all. Which, I concede is highly doubtful, but it could be an interesting little tobacco alchemy experiment.

BillyBarue


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

A nice Monte #2 with a glass of Knob Creek on the rocks....That would be the best "bourbon flavored" cigar to me. RJT


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> Get one and try it out, you will love it. Goes great with a nice cup of coffee, glass of brandy or glass of austrailian shiraz
> 
> They go for about $14 a stick here at the local B&M's


One place had them for $11 and another at $10. I took a pass on them.

Stacey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RJT said:


> A nice Monte #2 with a glass of Knob Creek on the rocks....That would be the best "bourbon flavored" cigar to me. RJT


That's what I'm talkin' about! :r

Not a big fan of flavored cigars, but the Maker's Mark is the one I have had that I thought was actually a decent cigar. Price is outrageous, but if you get one gifted to you, and the mood for a flavored 'gar hits you, they are about the best I've had.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

My Great B&M guy Ali at Santa MonicoTobacco gave me a gift of a Makers Mark a month or two ago. I didn't know anything about the brand, opened it to get the aroma which was very nice. I resealed the tube and isolated it so as not to infuse the other stogies.
Had no idea it was such an upscale smoke & am looking forward to it.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

check these out.... http://www.gonzalezymartinez.com/ci...earch=fromSearch&btnSearch.x=7&btnSearch.y=10


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> check these out.... http://www.gonzalezymartinez.com/ci...earch=fromSearch&btnSearch.x=7&btnSearch.y=10


This is probably a dumb question, but what's a TL? Is that some kind of point system?


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

wow i have seen the maker's mark cigars but never tried one. from all the raves I'm reading here, I think i'm going to have to pick one up next time I see one available.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

berk-m said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but what's a TL? Is that some kind of point system?


I don't know either....


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I don't know either....


Google thinks TL is Turkish Lira (sp?).


----------



## AFandFLH (Apr 28, 2009)

Bobb said:


> I would avoid letting the boose and cigar come in contact. I had a cigar that a buddy of mine tried to infuse by wrapping it up in a Grand Mariner soaked paper towl. The draw was so tight I think I popped a blood vesle smoking it...and that was after I let it dry out for a few hours. I'd go with Baric's idea with a dish of alcohol next to the cigars.
> 
> just my:2


My buddy did actually roll the cigars in cognac on a plate, then let dry on wax paper for a couple days then put in his humidor, a week later when we smoked them, I could barely taste it. 
The guy in the cigar shop said to actually DIP the cigar (both ends to get the whole thing) in a glass of liquer, then allow to dry. he used churchill rejects ($2 a stick, but not a bad tasting albeit milder cigar befor the dipping) If I were to use his method, it would need to be repeated several times. I may just try the dip method the cigar shop guy mentioned on a cheap cigar like that (Before I do a Fuente or Padron).


----------



## AFandFLH (Apr 28, 2009)

jxpfeer said:


> wow i have seen the maker's mark cigars but never tried one. from all the raves I'm reading here, I think i'm going to have to pick one up next time I see one available.


I get Makers Marks for $10 a pop at the cigar outlet in troy (index) Maybe he'll ship them to you.
His prices are always better than thompsoncigar.com and usually the same or better than cigarinternational.com .
Also check this deal 4 RYJ's for $7.50 (including shipping)

*Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
Four Cigar Trial Sampler 
Only $7.95
*($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling) 


Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Cigar Sampler Offer.

:anim_soapbox:


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer bourbon-flavored bourbon and cigar-flavord cigars. :laugh:


----------



## AFandFLH (Apr 28, 2009)

Bollox, I'll figure this out and post the process.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't mind a Makers Mark Cigar every now and then...


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had makers cigars and also the hard to find blantons cigar. blantons bourbon is amazing the cigar was too mild. makers cigars are pretty good I have also had the small ones that come in the tin. 

Regarding flavoring your own here is how one B&M did it and how I have also done it successfully. I used a humidifier jar and instead of humidifer fluid i filler the humidifying device with well, makers : )

let it sit for 30 days and you will have a flavorfull cigar. if its a bit damp dry box it for a bit. I agree with some of the other posts and would not apply the alcohol directly to the cigar. I think you are better letting it absorb or inhale it on its own so the flavor permeates the entire smoke. 

:usa2:


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

page 3 



This reminds me I need to get some inexpensive smokes and flavor them.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Couvoissier Cigar? I received one from my daughter for fathers day last year, and havent tried it yet.


----------



## Madrok (May 20, 2009)

I've infused some Rocky Patel Jr.s with cognac. Sealing them in a humidor with a little shot glass of cognac works somewhat...over a month or more. It's a subtle taste, nothing like sipping the drink with the cigar. 

I also tried using a dropper to add drops of the cognac to the inside at the foot, brushing a little on the wrapper, and cutting them and adding the drops inside the caps as well. You must then leave the in the humi and wait til they dry of course! Directly applying the cognac was much more effective, and it did not destory the cigar. They dry. 

But nothing beats applying the cognac directly to the mouth-hole pretty much simultanously with the cigar!


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

I have infused cigars with Scotch and Bourbon. I moisten a few cotton balls with my choice of liquor and put them into a tall mason jar. Lay the jar on it's side and put your smokes in the jar and seal it. Make sure one end of the jar is a little higher than the other so any excess liquor does not come into contact with your sticks. It only takes a couple of days to infuse them. One word of caution, if you leave them in the jar to long you run the risk of the cigars getting to moist and they start to split.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Baric said:


> You can always infuse your own smokes-just get a small humi, put a dish of bourbon in it with the sticks you want flavouyred and leave for a while.


Not a bourbon fan here (strictly scotch), but I do have a friend who does this. He has a 25ct humi that he's been using for years for the purpose (and man, it smells of bourbon!). He likes to use Montecristos and a piece of bourboned sponge. He leaves them in for at least three months. I smoked one of his creations, first with water and then with some 25yr aged Dickel. The bourbon flavor was certainly distinct, but not overpowering. I must say, I'd smoke another.

If you've got an extra humi, or a decent box, try it. Nothing to lose...


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

What I do to get a good bourbon infused cigar is.....

Drink several Jack and Cokes.....
Drink several more Jack and Cokes....
Toast my cigar.....
Drink several more Jack and Cokes...
Then pass out before I even get to finish my cigar.

Hmm...when I type this out it doesn't seem like a good plan after all.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Iv been meaning to try this with my milder smokes I first started with. Going to use tupperwear with some cedar strips soaked in booz (dunno which booze).

Little off topic but for infused sticks I also heard laying the stickes near crushed coffee beans works. Maybe i'll try crushed beans soaked in bourbor.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried infusing some 5-Vegas Golds with Jack Daniels (Black Label). These turned out very nice. They picked up an "aged oak barrel" flavor (doesn't taste like whisky, but has a similar smooth after-taste as the Jack D. What I did was fold-up a paper towel and soak it with a small amount of whisky; place 4 naked cigars in a ziplock bag with the folded, damp paper towel (not letting them touch the moist towel); sealed the ziplock bag and let them sleep for a month in my humi. They're a little soft, but really have a nice, aged taste. I will dry-box the next lot for a few days just before firing up. Result=very good tasting bourbon infused cigars for < $2/stick.


----------

